# Clown loach dying!



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have had 4 clown loaches for 6 months now and one has always been skinnier and more pale than the others, but after I moved my tanks, the pale one got much much worse. It's not eating and tonight he's really bad, just flopping around on the tank floor. It must be some sort of parasite or long standing disease that just overcame it with the stress of the move. What do I do? I feel so sorry for it, is euthanasia an option?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe you disturbed the bacteria enough during the tank move that you have an Ammonia spike? On the other hand, if the tank is well planted, this shouldn't be an issue and the other fish would be affected as well. You might want to test to make sure though.

Clown loaches love to play dead (lie on their side etc) but if he's "flopping around" that doesn't sound too good. Give him a chance but if it goes on too long unfortunately euthanasia may be something to consider....  

Just on a side note, 29G (I assume they're in the Asian tank) is a little on the small side for 4 clown loaches, especially as they start getting bigger.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I had to euthanize him tonight, I couldn't bear to leave him gasping in a contorted position on his side on the floor of the tank all night, if he made it through the night. There was no way he was just playing dead. He was just skin and bones, whereas the other 3 were fat and healthy.

I researched euthanasia methods for fish and found a website on the humane ways to do it. Having no suitable chemicals, my only option was cutting off his head (no way was I going to do that) or putting him in ice water. Although others said this was an instant death, my water (@36F) didn't work that quickly and the poor guy must have been tough because he lingered on for a few seconds.

At least I've learned two important lessons. Never let the girlfriend/boyfriend coax you into buying the "poor pale one" just because you feel sorry for it and never name your fish. He was the only one who had a name/nickname (Spot for his black spot where his stripe petered out on his underside). I am reassured though that the six months he had in my tank were far better than the weeks or even days he had left in a neglected pet store tank.

Sorry for the eulogy. The 29g is a home for the loaches only until they grow out of it, when they will be moved to a 55 or even a larger tank if I can afford it.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

When I've had to euthanize them I put 'em in the freezer. Sorry about your fish!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loach. You did the right thing if it didn't look like he was going to pull through, and usually when they are emaciated like that, it's not a good sign.

I too use the freezer method, just adding the fish to a container of tank water. They say since it's dark in the freezer, they just go to sleep.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup, freezer method is prolly the best way. Sorry to hear about your clown. I've always liked those guys.


----------

